# ألبوم الله محبة - فريق قلب داود ( أطفال )



## cobcob (22 يونيو 2010)

ألبوم 

*الله محبة *​
*فريق قلب داود - الأطفال (بالأسكندرية)​*
*1- اريتين ان امبشا (الصلاة الربانية باللغة القبطية ملحنة )

2 - لما يسوع بيكون موجود

3 - تقدر تثبتلى ازاى

4 - ذكصولوجية كيهك

5 - اتبع خطواتك يا يسوع

6 - الله محبة

7 - انت مختلف

8 - ربى يسوع علمنى​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2010)

المسيحية دى تاجى وحصنى ال بتحصن بيه ضد الخطيئة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا كوبكوب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

